# Beautiful Northern IDAHO Scenery



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2014)

Some nice scenic photography of northern Idaho, another beautiful state in the US...


----------



## Ina (May 3, 2014)

Thanks Sea, several of those shots make my fingers tingle with want to draw them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2014)

Oh, I wish I had the talent to draw or paint natural scenes, I have the desire, but no luck in attempts.   Don't want to go to any classes, was just hoping to do it on my own.


----------



## Ina (May 3, 2014)

Sea, I'm self taught, mainly I do portraits from photos. But I must have something to look at for reference. I can't draw a straight line for no amount of money. I now get $200. to $350. for one when I can get my hands to cooperate. Sometimes I can do a landscape, but not often, it's a totally different method than what I do for faces. Try it, it will make you laugh a yourself.o


----------



## Knightofalbion (May 4, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2016)

Idaho geology, hour long video for those interested.


----------

